# Wipe down knives



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I wipe my flats with 8'' knives I've been through a few of them .
Though I've never been a fan of the ss knives I really like the Advance 8'' for wipe down recently .

I know some prefer a 7'' for wiping ..some even a 10'' Just curious what knives you guys use for wipe down?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Also use an 8"


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I use a ten inch knife for almost everything.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> ....


Advance 8'' is what I like but my rivets are loose:furious:


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> Advance 8'' is what I like but my rivets are loose:furious:


Need to clear out a few msgs big fella, inbox is full!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Sheetrock Classic 8" SS for me, moore:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Marshalltown 8"


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

You guys find the more flexible the steel, the better the wipedown knife?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> Advance 8'' is what I like but my rivets are loose:furious:


I have a few screws loose myself but what does that have to do with wipedown knives?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

icerock drywall said:


> Advance 8'' is what I like but my rivets are loose:furious:





mld said:


> I have a few screws loose myself but what does that have to do with wipedown knives?


...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> You guys find the more flexible the steel, the better the wipedown knife?


The advance SS are very flexible . I bought a 'do it best' BS 8'' at a DIY store 5 years ago It was my favorite wipe down knife till I started using the Advance. And to answer your question ...Yes.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> You guys find the more flexible the steel, the better the wipedown knife?


Yep, also the more wore out, rounded corners and dulled edges, the better. My favorite wipedown knife is a ss marshalltown 8 inch that is about 8 years old and only gets used for wiping tape...and only by me!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> The advance SS are very flexible . I bought a 'do it best' BS 8'' at a DIY store 5 years ago It was my favorite wipe down knife till I started using the Advance. And to answer your question ...Yes.


Might have to try one:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

This is what we use to wipe. Hyde 8" offset black handel. The Advance knives are awesome as well. They have a broke in smoothness and good flex. I really like the offsets though. Once you go black its hard to go back..


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Philma Crevices said:


> You guys find the more flexible the steel, the better the wipedown knife?


My Sheetrock SS 8" is stiffer than others I've used, and I found I preferred it.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

its better to snap them on to poles when needed


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> This is what we use to wipe. Hyde 8" offset black handel. The Advance knives are awesome as well. They have a broke in smoothness and good flex. I really like the offsets though. Once you go black its hard to go back..


That 5 looks mighty clean! You didn't wash it off in the kitchen sink before you took that pic? did ya?:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

icerock drywall said:


> its better to snap them on to poles when needed


 
Moores got a flex knife rig just for that,,,, fits any paint pole handle,,, it has been recommended to him to use a marshaltown 8" SS blade (drill the rivets) and the screws will fit the holes. 

If you like a "tighter" wipe, just cut a 1/2" of each side of your blade, and make ya a 7" knife..

Ya know, ya got to have a knife to reach up as far as your box handle or zook reaches,,,,, unless ya got a stepson to run around on stilts,,,,LOL


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It works great Capt. :yes:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

looks like it works


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> That 5 looks mighty clean! You didn't wash it off in the kitchen sink before you took that pic? did ya?:whistling2:


 I must admit:yes: I did wash both in the sink, but that is a 6":whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

chris said:


> I must admit:yes: I did wash both in the sink, but that is a 6":whistling2:


ya mean ya used it so long,,,,it's wore down to a 5?????:whistling2:


----------

